# Kopete: ICQ & Unsichtbar

## saturday

Hallo,

Wenn ich mit Kopete bei ICQ meinen Status auf "Unsichtbar" setze, dann bin ich trotzdem für andere ICQ-User sichtbar; mein Icon wird dort mit einem Auge dargestellt.

Bug? Feature? Einstellungssache? Ich war bislang immer davon ausgegangen, dass "Unsichtbar" auch wirklich "Unsichtbar" ist, und nicht nur "Tut so, als wäre er unsichtbar".   :Confused: 

Besonders großes technisches Verständnis ist auf der anderen Seite nicht vorhanden, an spezielle "Hack-Tools" glaube ich daher nicht.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi saturday!

Hast du schon mal an die Visible-List gedacht? Das ist beim offiziellen ICQ eine Liste, in die man User eintragen kann von denen man gesehen werden möchte, wenn man selber invisible geht. Dann tritt das von dir beschriebene Verhalten auf.

Ich kenn mich nicht so gut mit Kopete aus da ich es selber nicht verwende. Aber vielleicht hast du irgendwo ja ähnliches Eingestellt. Oder man kann diese Einstellungen "neuerdings" bei dem ICQ-Dienst direkt vornehmen. Seit es ja ICQ2Go gibt, wird die Kontaktliste ja auch Online gespeichert, und ich erinner mich daran das es eine Zeit gab in der das nicht so war.

Vielleicht forschst du einfach mal auf der Kopete-Seite nach.. oder aber auf der ICQ.com - Seite.

Mfg Chris

Edit:

Ich hab jetzt mal ein wenig gesucht. Es scheint als ob es diese Liste bei Kopete nicht gibt.

Vielleicht ist LICQ eine alternative für dich. Ist auch im Portage.

----------

## saturday

Danke für die Hinweise. Ja, man kann auch bei ICQ "Immer sichtbar für..." bzw. "Immer unsichtbar für..." einstellen. Nur sind diese Felder bei mir leer.

Auf der Kopete-Seite hab ich nix gefunden. Auf der ICQ-Seite muss ich mal stöbern, aber ich glaub noch nicht recht dran, dort gescheite Infos zu finden.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hatte lange Zeit Kopete verwendet.

Das unsichtbar stellen funktioniert nur wenn beim Empfänger wenn er das Original von Miranda einsetzt ein Router in seiner Internetverbindung steckt oder du selbst über einen ICQ-Proxy surfst.

Jetzt gibt es ja auch gaim/pidgin, ... da hast du 0 Chancen dich zu verstecken. Gaim/Pidgin zeigt wirklich jeden Status an, und sogar für wielange du selbst als Unsichtbarer untätig warst.

Ich habe mir über gaim bereits 2* etwas eingefangen (unter Linux, aber eher harmloses), unter Kopete jedoch noch nie. Ebenfalls kann Gaim (Dateien empfangen) und der Nachfolger Pidgin die Dateiübertragung, allerdings wurde mir über gaim mein Tempordner vollgespammt, ich konnte erst weiterarbeiten nachdem ich die Windowstrojaner dort gelöscht hatte und damit wieder Platz auf der Partition hatte.  :Wink: 

Kopete = Sicher, kann jedoch nicht soviel

Pidgin = Unsicher aber kann alles.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ich hatte lange Zeit Kopete verwendet.
> 
> Das unsichtbar stellen funktioniert nur wenn beim Empfänger wenn er das Original von Miranda einsetzt ein Router in seiner Internetverbindung steckt oder du selbst über einen ICQ-Proxy surfst.
> 
> Jetzt gibt es ja auch gaim/pidgin, ... da hast du 0 Chancen dich zu verstecken. Gaim/Pidgin zeigt wirklich jeden Status an, und sogar für wielange du selbst als Unsichtbarer untätig warst.
> ...

 

Wird bei Pidgin nicht gefragt, ob man die Daten annehmen möchte?

----------

## UTgamer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wird bei Pidgin nicht gefragt, ob man die Daten annehmen möchte?

 

Bei Pidgin schon, beim älteren Gaim (ich nutze 64 Bit) ging erst gar kein vom Benutzer autorisierter Download, obwohl die Funktionalität bereits eingebaut war. Es wurden aber trotzdem Dateien im Hintergrund übertragen. Ich hatte rund 200MB an Windowstrojanern in temp zu löschen, als die Meldung kam: "No more space left". Danach hatte ich gaim nie wieder angefaßt und stattdessen Kopete verwendet (PS: temp liegt jetzt bei mir in einer RAM-Disk). Nun bei pidgin habe ich es getestet und der Download geht auch offiziell vom Benutzer zu bestätigen, sowie auch upload. Scheint als wenn in Pidgin der Bug beseitigt wurde.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wird bei Pidgin nicht gefragt, ob man die Daten annehmen möchte?

 

Bei Pidgin schon, beim älteren Gaim (ich nutze 64 Bit) ging erst gar kein vom Benutzer autorisierter Download, obwohl die Funktionalität bereits eingebaut war. Es wurden aber trotzdem Dateien ohne wissen des Benutzers im Hintergrund übertragen. Ich hatte rund 200MB an Windowstrojanern in temp zu löschen (Bilder mit .exe Endungen und weiteres), als die Meldung kam: "No more space left". Danach hatte ich gaim nie wieder angefaßt und stattdessen Kopete verwendet (PS: temp liegt jetzt bei mir in einer RAM-Disk). Nun bei pidgin habe ich es getestet und der Download geht auch offiziell vom Benutzer zu bestätigen, sowie auch upload. Scheint als wenn in Pidgin der Bug beseitigt wurde.

----------

## sschlueter

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> wenn er das Original von Miranda einsetzt

 

 :Cool: 

----------

